# ICED tiger trout @ the Nelle



## BrownTownUtah (Sep 26, 2007)

Hit jordanelle a few weeks ago and my buddie, Brandon got this solid tiger trout. it ate a tube jig in 25 ft water. and pulled some line- great fight. this is the 5th tiger i have seen come outa jordanelle- and there is starting to be some good ones in there..


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Dude you are a tiger magnet! I couldnt believe my eyes when I logged on and saw you posted about this!! haha Nice work and a good one to boot.


----------



## BrownTownUtah (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks, Crazy eh.. we trip out every time we get one-- i think they fight better than the browns pound for pound.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

BrownTownUtah said:


> Thanks, Crazy eh.. we trip out every time we get one-- i think they fight better than the browns pound for pound.


+1


----------



## Swerv (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice Tiger B !!! thats my cuz !! you guys have been hittin hard & puttin work. Good job. I may head up sunday 
Peace
Chad J


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Awesome! I can't believe you keep pulling them out of the 'Nell! Well done


----------



## B-randon (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice One!


----------



## BrownTownUtah (Sep 26, 2007)

Yea- Chad. I can't wait--hope to see u there!!!


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

orvis1 said:


> BrownTownUtah said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Crazy eh.. we trip out every time we get one-- i think they fight better than the browns pound for pound.
> ...


+2


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Awesome. Pretty good size too.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice tiger! I didn't even know they were in Jordanelle, although I'm not to educated on the waters up up there. Nice work!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

They're everywhere they're everywhere! I used to get stoked about the things. Anymore, not so much. They do fight well and taste better than browns, but I think they're kind of brain-dead. Soon they will be like lake trout and take a fish of 8-10 pounds to even raise an eyebrow.


----------



## tomegun (Sep 25, 2007)

*Nice fish. I spend 30-50 days a year at Lake X and never seen a tiger there .Last year, the big browns were less(just size not numbers), but the cutts were more so than years past. Lots of predators in Jordanelle, the fish are going to become vegans very soon. *


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't know if they will ever be that common, Ive fished for over 30 years and only caught 3 and all of those have came in the last 2 years and were all under 12" lol.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

oh yea tiger trout are by far the funnest to catch i get into them every year i take my trip and get them mixed with brookies on spoons my best trip of the year every year i love the tigers


----------

